# samba - canonicalize_connect_path failed for service

## Shocker580

Salve, ho già scritto nel forum ma spero di essere più fortunato  :Laughing: 

Il problema questa volta risiede nel semplice utilizzo del demone samba, la configurazione sono sicuro sia giusta perché l'ho copiata da un'altro pc dove c'è samba attualmente funzionante ma comunque la posto:

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```
[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

server string = Samba Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = share

guest ok = yes

[aMule - Incoming]

comment = aMule su Server

browseable = yes

writable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /root/test

```

Ma provando ad accedere con Windows 7 mi risponde con "controllare l'ortografia" e l'errore registrato nei log è il seguente:

/var/log/samba/log.192.168.1.2

```
[2010/12/21 09:56:49,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service aMule - Incoming, path /root/test
```

i diritti della directory sono:

```
drwxrwxrwx 2 root root  4096 Dec 21 01:45 test
```

Escludendo che sia un problema di configurazione, cosa potrebbe essere ??

----------

## Shocker580

Credo di aver capito il problema, creando una cartella da utente e non root e impostando diritti 777 finalmente funziona ma ho notato che i file scritti sono di nobody, è normale questa cosa?

Non doverbbe esserci l'utente dedicato?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho il tuo stesso problema e i permessi sulle condivisioni sono tutti 777, da sempre. Inoltre il proprietario e il gruppo della condivisione non è mai cambiato.

Come si risolve questo problema?

Ho samba-3.5.11.

----------

## djinnZ

uff mi domando quando lo capiranno che quel %v porta rogne *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> server string = Samba Server %v
> 
> hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24
> 
> hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0
> ...

 Invece è un problema di configurazione

```

server string = "Samba Server"

guest ok = no

[AMule-Incoming]

   path = /vattelappesca

   valid users = tizio caio

   admin users = sempronio

   force user = picopallino

   force group = tizi

   writeable = Yes

   create mask = 0774

   directory mask = 0775

   inherit permissions = Yes
```

e cercare sul forum, capisco che la documentazione di samba (ma anche di grub ... e di OOo ... etc.) sembra concepita solo per indurre i lettori ad essere favorevoli all'eutanasia ma tant'è.

Un metodo alternativo (e da autentici co****ni, a voler esser teneri) è impostare guest account = sempronio.

----------

## fbcyborg

A parte che ho cercato sul forum ed infatti ho trovato questo thread, ti ringrazio. Ho fatto tutte le modifiche che mi hai detto ed in effetti si risolve. Comunque  su un portatile e su un server ho la stessa configurazione e il problema non lo da. Quindi non saprei. Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

ci sono tre thread sull'argomento "condividere gli share di amule con permessi imposti" e le rogne con samba. valeva per "cerca messaggi con argomento samba scritti da me e riportali...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-734990-highlight-samba.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-657221-highlight-samba.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560420-highlight-samba.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560691-highlight-samba.html

Bada che ti ho riportato l'elenco dei parametri, vedi tu quali non ti servono.

Quella sottospecie di sistema operativo se c'è una direttiva guest ok globale (per questo la si evita) o sullo share (con public) si autentica sempre e soltanto come guest ovvero come user nobody. Su sistemi hardenizzati per default le connessioni tramite nobody sono rifiutate ed in genere ci sono restrizioni. Guarda la conf del kernel, limits e non ricordo ora quali altri file di configurazione per capire la differenza di comportamento tra le varie tue box.

guest account = sempronio IMHO va usato solo per aggirare in questi casi le restrizioni o per poter vigilare appositamente le connessioni smb (io rimappo ad un utente dedicato smbguest appartenente al gruppo unsecure cui ho ristretto l'auditing di grsec e la connessione tramite guest è riservata solo ad una singola share ed alle stampanti) per capirci.

----------

